

Viewstamped Replication: The Less-Famous Consensus Protocol - mjb
http://brooker.co.za/blog/2014/05/19/vr.html?check=1

======
3pt14159
Viewstamp replication is vulnerable to hostile actors. It is intended
primarily for _trusted_ distributed systems, (like file servers) where
unlikely out-of-sync errors need to be resolved.

In something like bitcoin, there is nothing stopping an actor from lighting up
10000 Amazon spot instances, so you are limited to proof of work or proof of
stake.

~~~
aidenn0
Everything you said is true of Paxos and Raft which are the "better known"
replication services.

